# Transférer des séries TV sur mon Ipad



## Antho38 (1 Mai 2014)

Bonjour à tous !

Je suis désolé si la question a déjà été posée mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponses.

Voila c'est tout bête mais j'ai des séries tv sur mon MacBook et je voudrais les transférer sur mon ipad mais je n'y arrive pas. Je ne trouve pas comment les envoyer dans ma bibliothèque Itunes pour la synchroniser sur mon ipad ?

En plus, j'ai les sous titres dans un autre fichier est ce que cela peut poser problème ?

Merci d'avance à ceux qui répondront,


----------



## gmaa (1 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

Regarde Instashare.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

Dans iTunes tu peux transférer tes séries dans la rubrique Séries TV et ensuite sur l'iPad.

Pour être lues par l'iPad nativement elles doivent être au bon format voir ici.

Si ce n'est pas le cas :

- Convertir tes vidéos avec HandBrake par exemple.
- Utiliser un autre lecteur vidéo sur ton iPad, VLC notamment.


----------



## Antho38 (13 Mai 2014)

Merci à vous deux j'ai réussi grâce à vos conseils !


----------

